# QuickPacket Aquires Slicebox



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 29, 2015)

Well... I just got this email from them.
   



> Dear <Name>,
> 
> We are pleased to announce that QuickPacket, LLC has acquired the Los Angeles-based dedicated server clients of T-Rex Networks Pvt Ltd d/b/a Slicebox effective March 27, 2015.  QuickPacket has been providing quality dedicated server services to customers since our founding in 2003.  We are focused on making the transition as smooth as possible.
> 
> ...


So... cool.

I guess my i3 in Los Angeles is now with Quickpacket?  Interesting to see what's gonna happen.


----------



## drmike (Mar 29, 2015)

Not a provider and a sub brand seen around here previously. Indian company.

Had their air time on LET and a 2009 offer on LEB.  You can find them on WHT also.

Hopefully this deal goes better for QPS than the last one that blew up public ugly.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 30, 2015)

Just an update:

Got this email from slicebox.



> Hello Everybody,
> 
> As you might already have received an email from Jeff at  QuickPacket,  our  Los Angeles  Servers  have been  taken over by QuickPacket LLC,  on going  quickpacket will honor and continue to provide you uninterrupted services for your  leased Los Angeles Servers  purchased from Slicebox , there will no change of IP Address or Billing amount,  everything will continue as usual.  Quickpacket should have already created your client accounts along with you services of Los Angeles Servers that you own should have already been moved to your new account at  quickpacket.  Quickpacket shall send you invoices from now on and you need to open ticket there  for any support issues. In case you were in confusion or need help you can always open ticket at slicebox to help you in this transition.   In this process we have now cancelled invoices related to Los Angeles location servers on our billing system as well as  your  servers  will be set to in cancel mode in  Slicebox.   However  as your services have been moved to Quickpacket they will show as active in that client account.  Have a nice day everybody.
> 
> ...


First...  This seems really messy and tacky.  I get an email from QPS Before I get an email from Slicebox?  Also, this line "there will no change of IP Address" conflicts with the email QPS sent, "In order to implement private VLANs, we will we will be working with you to re-number into new IP addresses."  Seriously someone should look into getting consistency taken care of. 

I don't know... this just seems really messy already.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 30, 2015)

> I don't know... this just seems really messy already.


Slicebox always seemed messy (_although not nearly as messy as Uni Web Hosting and their $19 E3-1246v3 offers_ ) and I didn't expect them to last.  It's good to see the mess ended with an acquisition rather than a shut down.


----------



## qps (Mar 30, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Just an update:
> 
> Got this email from slicebox.
> 
> ...



My apologies for the second message.  It was sent without our prior approval.

Our message is accurate.  We are implementing private VLANs and will be working with the customers to renumber into new IP addresses.  As we stated, there will be a transition period where both IP addresses work so customers can make the necessary configuration changes.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 30, 2015)

qps said:


> My apologies for the second message.  It was sent without our prior approval.
> 
> Our message is accurate.  We are implementing private VLANs and will be working with the customers to renumber into new IP addresses.  As we stated, there will be a transition period where both IP addresses work so customers can make the necessary configuration changes.


Thanks.  It was pretty confusing.  Also kinda surprising how fast you guys integrate everything into your own infrastructure and system.

Anyways excited to see how it pans out for the future.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Quickpacket acquiring all of Sliceboxes assets or only the ones in LA?  I know they have servers in LV and I am assuming they are unaffected by this?

Cheers!


----------



## qps (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Is Quickpacket acquiring all of Sliceboxes assets or only the ones in LA?  I know they have servers in LV and I am assuming they are unaffected by this?
> 
> Cheers!


We have only acquired the Los Angeles customers.  The Las Vegas and Fremont locations remain with Slicebox/T-Rex.


----------

